
Google Doc with List of “Fake News” Sources by Melissa Zimdars - seycombi
http://nordic.businessinsider.com/facebook-users-crowdsource-fake-news-document-2016-11?r=US&IR=T
======
seycombi
the list:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/10eA5-mCZLSS4MQY5QGb5ewC3...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/10eA5-mCZLSS4MQY5QGb5ewC3VAL6pLkT53V_81ZyitM/edit)

